# What would you do?



## wishIwasVR6 (Apr 2, 2002)

If you could pick one, which would it be? [The W8 is a concept GTi due in 2005(approx)] 


[Modified by wishIwasVR6, 4:01 PM 4-4-2002]


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: What would you do? (wishIwasVR6)*

unfortunately i don't think the W8 will fit in any of the current golf bodies. it maybe a small 8, a light 8, but it's still a 72 degree motor. set horizontally it's big. it'd make a fun drag car/project but would handle like crap. i'd go turbo VR6, more power lighter weight, WAY less expensive


----------



## wishIwasVR6 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (M this 1!)*

You should have read one of the threads. It says that vw in 2005, (approx) is going to release the golf 5 with a w8 option. It even has pictures of what the car will look like! The thread is called "W8 in the Golf V", check it out.

[Modified by wishIwasVR6, 3:43 PM 4-4-2002]


[Modified by wishIwasVR6, 3:59 PM 4-4-2002]


----------



## seako_916 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (wishIwasVR6)*

i wouldnt like to see a w8 in a GTI brecuce its loosingits spirrit,what happened to the hot hatch,four banger!!!
its dead,GTI's arent GTI's any more,yhey have gotten too refined.dont get me wrong though,i have a98 gti vr6 as my daily driver dut i would rather drive my rabbit any day that its nice over my 98!!!


----------



## VWBLUBAYOU (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (wishIwasVR6)*

Hey!! I was under the impression it was going to be 2004, not 2005!! Awww come on VW!!! We need major reinforcements to fight off the latest attack from Japan!!!


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: What would you do? (seako_916)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i wouldnt like to see a w8 in a GTI brecuce its loosingits spirrit,what happened to the hot hatch,four banger!!!
its dead,GTI's arent GTI's any more,yhey have gotten too refined.dont get me wrong though,i have a98 gti vr6 as my daily driver dut i would rather drive my rabbit any day that its nice over my 98!!![HR][/HR]​He said GOLF...


----------



## wishIwasVR6 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (gizmopop)*



> He said GOLF...
> I sure did!


----------



## z-engineering (Jan 26, 2000)

how about a 9 psi chrgecooled forced inductions kit on a W8 with GIAC software


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: What would you do? (z-engineering)*

I guess I'm a diehard European thinking person, but an 8 cylinder in a hatchback makes me shudder.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: What would you do? (LostBoyScout)*

LOL... yes, an 8-cylinder hatchback would be a market oddity.








I'd just keep my TDI.


----------



## Kyle C (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (Deception)*

Are they going to make that a 4-motion? If they don't the torque of a 4-liter W8 will have the traction control working overtime everytime you even think about touching the gas in 1st gear.
A 4-motion W8 golf sounds very yummy to me, might be my next car.


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: What would you do? (wishIwasVR6)*

The most important question is: What Would Jesus Do?
*ducking*
Hehehe. I say twin-turbo W8.


----------



## Kyle C (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (vwgtirob)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The most important question is: What Would Jesus Do?
*ducking*
Hehehe. I say twin-turbo W8.







[HR][/HR]​In that case why not go completely crazy and do a _quad_ turbo W8


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: What would you do? (vwgtirob)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The most important question is: What Would Jesus Do?
[HR][/HR]​Jesus would damÑ well build my whole mo-fo hot-rod, biatch!


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: What would you do? (M this 1!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]unfortunately i don't think the W8 will fit in any of the current golf bodies. [HR][/HR]​As the next Golf and Passat chassis will be same/similar, the W8 will likely fit both.


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: What would you do? (wishIwasVR6)*

What VW should do is retire the 2.0 8V motor and give us a 16V version as a base motor. The 1.8t and VR6 are great motors, but that 8v just isn't gonna cut it. I know, a 16v version would kinda be too close in positioning (performace wise) to the 1.8t, but at the very least, it would be a more efficient motor. Those extra valves would really help with the breathing. As far as sticking a W8 in a Golf platform, I'd have to ask why. The car would be a drag race machine. What about handling? The car would be so nose heavy, that aggresive turns would be out of the question. You'd have a german Cadilac. While a W8 powered concept would be cool, thats what it should stay...a concept.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: What would you do? (wishIwasVR6)*

Keep the W8 in the Larger sedans/wagons, place a G80 supercharging the 2.0 liter in the Scirocco Replacment and GTI can be a 20v turbo.
There, how's that?

TBerk


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 22, 2002)

For the next Golf/Jetta a 3.0 VR6 and since the Passat will be derived from the Golf/Jetta (hopefully wider) pop in a VR8 (4.0 litres will do)


----------



## chitowndubs (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (Clean97GTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What VW should do is retire the 2.0 8V motor and give us a 16V version as a base motor. The 1.8t and VR6 are great motors, but that 8v just isn't gonna cut it. I know, a 16v version would kinda be too close in positioning (performace wise) to the 1.8t, but at the very least, it would be a more efficient motor. Those extra valves would really help with the breathing. As far as sticking a W8 in a Golf platform, I'd have to ask why. The car would be a drag race machine. What about handling? The car would be so nose heavy, that aggresive turns would be out of the question. You'd have a german Cadilac. While a W8 powered concept would be cool, thats what it should stay...a concept.[HR][/HR]​why bother making a new engine, just give is the 1.8t minus the T, then you get 20v of fun and around 140ish hp, not near the 1.8t 180hp.


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: What would you do? (chitowndubs)*

There is a 1.8 normally aspirated, and it has 125hp
The original 1.8T was 150hp @ 6psi, remember?
I'm thinking a 1.8T without the turbo is about 100hp, and they just increase the compression to achieve more power.


[Modified by matt007, 12:38 AM 7-3-2002]


----------



## drplastic (May 21, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (gizmopop)*

A GTI is a Golf!!


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: What would you do? (Kyle C)*

quote:[HR][/HR]In that case why not go completely crazy and do a _quad_ turbo W8[HR][/HR]​The output of two cylinders driving the turbine? No way. No quad-turbo on a V8 unless it's sequential, and then that's absurd overkill.
The smallest number of cylinders a quad-turbo is acceptable on is a 12 cyl.


----------



## LTJ Blalo (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (vwgtirob)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The smallest number of cylinders a quad-turbo is acceptable on is a 12 cyl.[HR][/HR]​Ok fine, then we have a Quad turbo Jetta W12.


----------



## candywhitepassattemp (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (LTJ Blalo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The smallest number of cylinders a quad-turbo is acceptable on is a 12 cyl.
Ok fine, then we have a Quad turbo Jetta W12.[HR][/HR]​Why not just swap out the rear end of a 911 Turbo and plop it in the back of a Jetta. RWD, rear engine, and turbo. All you could ever ask for.


----------



## VWJettaGT1997 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (candywhitepassattemp)*

If the Golf 5 is coming out in 2004 I am buying it. W8 engine in a golf. That is like putting a 4.6L Mustang engine in an Escort. I can only imagine. Someone help the poor shmuck who wants to line'em up.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: What would you do? (Deception)*

quote:[HR][/HR]LOL... yes, an 8-cylinder hatchback would be a market oddity.







[HR][/HR]​So was the VR6 in a hatchback an oddity when it was introduced way back in 91-92 ... a hatch with a 6 cylinder was a unique thing.
Now that other manufacturers are introducing 6 cyls in their small sport compacts, VW needs to prove something and hence the W8.
BTW, I read somewhere that the weight of the all alloy W8 is not much more than the 12V VR6 with iron block etc.


----------



## OneSkinnyKId (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (pal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]LOL... yes, an 8-cylinder hatchback would be a market oddity.








So was the VR6 in a hatchback an oddity when it was introduced way back in 91-92 ... a hatch with a 6 cylinder was a unique thing.
Now that other manufacturers are introducing 6 cyls in their small sport compacts, VW needs to prove something and hence the W8.
BTW, I read somewhere that the weight of the all alloy W8 is not much more than the 12V VR6 with iron block etc.[HR][/HR]​
oh god, if its lighter and this Golf is brought over, m buying one. no questions asked...eh. itd have to be manual. you guys dont think theyd dare make em all auto do you??


----------



## VolksInstructor (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (wishIwasVR6)*

This won't happen. Vw at this time does not have a transversly mounted transmission that could handle the torque output of the W8.


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: What would you do? (VolksInstructor)*

im thinking maybe something along the lines of like the s4 motor 2.7L bi turbo maybe? or even a 6cyl. turbo motor.....like lets say the 24v would be a perfect canadate not the 12v though...hmm maybe something totally diffrent like a 2.2L or 2.5l turbo motor.


[Modified by Euro Flavour, 1:29 AM 8-1-2002]


----------



## Chrismilli (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (Clean97GTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What VW should do is retire the 2.0 8V motor and give us a 16V version as a base motor. The 1.8t and VR6 are great motors, but that 8v just isn't gonna cut it. I know, a 16v version would kinda be too close in positioning (performace wise) to the 1.8t, but at the very least, it would be a more efficient motor. Those extra valves would really help with the breathing. As far as sticking a W8 in a Golf platform, I'd have to ask why. The car would be a drag race machine. What about handling? The car would be so nose heavy, that aggresive turns would be out of the question. You'd have a german Cadilac. While a W8 powered concept would be cool, thats what it should stay...a concept.[HR][/HR]​The W8 with its mostly aluminum construction is rougly 12 pounds heavier than the 12v VR6.


----------



## terribleone (May 16, 2001)

*Re: What would you do? (wishIwasVR6)*

turbo vr6...


----------



## candywhitepassattemp (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (Chrismilli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The W8 with its mostly aluminum construction is rougly 12 pounds heavier than the 12v VR6.[HR][/HR]​Yup, and the W8 engine weighs 14lbs less than the 30v 2.8L V6.


----------



## steve pickle (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: What would you do? (candywhitepassattemp)*

Sorry to piss in everybodies cheerios, but I just read in the new Automobile that the next generation Passats won't even have a W8. They are moving to a transverse mounted engine because it is going to share parts with the MkV Golf. The big engine is going to be a 240hp VR6, just like the Golf's. The new Passats will be in 2005. The suspension is going to be more similar to the Golf platforms too. That and the Jetta is going to drift further away. This all makes sense to VW-AG since they split the marques into the sport and classis segments. So if you want performance, save up for an Audi.


----------



## GooberGoober (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (Deception)*

remember the fox bodied mustangs .. an 8 cyl hatch can be very fun !


----------



## BottlFedG60 (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (Mr. Masterguard)*

I seen someone say that a transverse tranny cant take the tourqe. What about these guys putting 350+ pounds of tourqe to these trannys?







And i seen the new pic of the G5 and im starting to srap up my change now. and speaking of, VW need to make something so that yoou wont loose your change outta your pocket when you sit down


----------



## Mr. Potato Head (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (BottlFedG60)*

A W8 in the GTI can't be done? Come on guys. We have been to the moon. People can do anything.


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (BottlFedG60)*

You know, I think that I would like a...no wait!Why bother with a W12 at all!?VW has an 8 liter W16 WITH quad turbos!Woo Hoo!Now if I could just find a way to shoehorn it into my jetta wagon...and oh yeah!explain it to my wife...and remortgage my house.......might have to sell one of my children.....hmmm.


----------



## Mr. Potato Head (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (Ereinion)*

just put it in the back.


----------



## RichieVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (Mr. Potato Head)*

I would like to hear a GTI with a V8 roar. Might not be a balanced car at all, but still very cool.


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: What would you do? (RichieVR)*

Sorry, but the original GTI had a very simple philosophy. Light makes right. They didn't have enormous amounts of power because they didn't need it. The car was incredibly light and handled very well. Over the years, increases in power have been required mainly because the cars have gotten heavier. Lets not attribute to this problem by stuffing a monster of a motor in there. Besides, I don't think it'll fly in Europe where gas is WAY expensive. Here is my idea for the Golf/Jetta line.
Base: 16v or direct injected 1.8 (non-turbo) 4-motion optional
GTI: 1.8t or VR6 4-motion included. 1.8t also direct injected
TDI: 130 1.9l TDI 4-motion optional
The 1.8t is perfectly set up for GDI, we just need a company to develop it a little more for production. If you'll recall, Mercedes-Benz built a direct injected version of the 300SL. That car made 25 more horses than the standard 300SL and got the same fuel mileage.
GDI is an idea whose time has come.


----------



## seako_916 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (Clean97GTi)*

Clean97GTI...
thats what i ses


----------



## evlgreg (Jan 6, 2000)

*Re: What would you do? (steve pickle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sorry to piss in everybodies cheerios, but I just read in the new Automobile that the next generation Passats won't even have a W8. They are moving to a transverse mounted engine because it is going to share parts with the MkV Golf. The big engine is going to be a 240hp VR6, just like the Golf's. The new Passats will be in 2005. The suspension is going to be more similar to the Golf platforms too. That and the Jetta is going to drift further away. This all makes sense to VW-AG since they split the marques into the sport and classis segments. So if you want performance, save up for an Audi.[HR][/HR]​Does this mean that the R40 is not coming out? I just spoke to my dealership and they were willing to take a deposit, the salesperson had heard of it's existance.
If the dealer has heard about it, then it's less likely to be an automobile magazine rumor. Here is the article.
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/front_...express.co.uk/news/ae_news_story.php?id=29217




























































































Evlgreg


----------



## BonTechnik (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (BottlFedG60)*

Twin turbo VR6 with LSD from the factory http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
VVVRRROOOMMMM!!


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: What would you do? (pacobonnin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]why bother making a new engine, just give is the 1.8t minus the T, then you get 20v of fun and around 140ish hp, not near the 1.8t 180hp[HR][/HR]​More like 100-ish.


----------



## soundzero (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: What would you do? (M this 1!)*

3.2L VR6 Turbo!
with 4mo(Quattro)


----------



## SabreVR6 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: What would you do? (soundzero)*

VW is planning on a 2.0L 16v Turbo to replace the 1.8T or as yet another engine option for the Golf.
And the W8 is very similar in weight to the VR6. 
Personally I'd rather have a Turbo VR6. More tuning possibilities that can be done with boost cheaper than adding a Turbo two a W8.
Now a Biturbo W8 would be pretty badass especially if it will fit in a S4/A4.


----------



## gwebel (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: What would you do? (Clean97GTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What VW should do is retire the 2.0 8V motor and give us a 16V version as a base motor. The 1.8t and VR6 are great motors, but that 8v just isn't gonna cut it. I know, a 16v version would kinda be too close in positioning (performace wise) to the 1.8t, but at the very least, it would be a more efficient motor. Those extra valves would really help with the breathing. As far as sticking a W8 in a Golf platform, I'd have to ask why. The car would be a drag race machine. What about handling? The car would be so nose heavy, that aggresive turns would be out of the question. You'd have a german Cadilac. While a W8 powered concept would be cool, thats what it should stay...a concept.[HR][/HR]​PLEASE tell me that you don't think that the 1.8T has 8 valves and the 16v NA motor would be anywhere near the performance level of the 1.8T...


----------



## gwebel (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: What would you do? (Clean97GTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sorry, but the original GTI had a very simple philosophy. Light makes right. They didn't have enormous amounts of power because they didn't need it. The car was incredibly light and handled very well. Over the years, increases in power have been required mainly because the cars have gotten heavier. Lets not attribute to this problem by stuffing a monster of a motor in there. Besides, I don't think it'll fly in Europe where gas is WAY expensive. Here is my idea for the Golf/Jetta line.
Base: 16v or direct injected 1.8 (non-turbo) 4-motion optional
GTI: 1.8t or VR6 4-motion included. 1.8t also direct injected
TDI: 130 1.9l TDI 4-motion optional
The 1.8t is perfectly set up for GDI, we just need a company to develop it a little more for production. If you'll recall, Mercedes-Benz built a direct injected version of the 300SL. That car made 25 more horses than the standard 300SL and got the same fuel mileage.
GDI is an idea whose time has come.[HR][/HR]​A 16v or direct injected 1.8 (non-turbo) motor would not be able to handle the 4-motion option.
A 1.9 TDI, maybe, but probably not. 
VW is most likely going to give us a 2.0T 16v direct injection gasoline engine in the next platform change, probably over 200bhp.


----------



## buzeyga (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (wishIwasVR6)*

i have been told by a service manager that is a friend of mine that a W8 will fit (with some mods to the car) into a golf / jetta mk IV. Infact he even gave me a quote of alota stuff for it. Add a W8 + Some Turbos + MKIV = ORGASM! Anyone really truely know if this is BS or truth?


[Modified by buzeyga, 8:08 AM 11-13-2002]


----------



## Gallucci (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (soundzero)*

quote:[HR][/HR]3.2L VR6 Turbo!
with 4mo(Quattro)[HR][/HR]​Now thats the stuff


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (wishIwasVR6)*

Modifing a 1.8T to a k04?
I 've already done that and love it but T3/T4 is the way to go!


----------



## Tahrey (Polo1L) (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (BottlFedG60)*

Well, they could always follow Renault's lead with their mental Williams Clio (I think that's which one it was) and turn a 4/5-seat hatch into a 2-seat... with 4wd, and one big-ass engine being mid-mounted where the rear bench used to be!
Course it would also have to be a special edition, but sounds like a good enough solution to me... sort out the rest of the car properly and it would eat many 'real' sports of comparable price and lesser luggage capacity for breakfast AND lunch.
As for the seats... these days I only wear clothes with zipper pockets when I drive









PS
quote:[HR][/HR]VW is most likely going to give us a 2.0T 16v direct injection gasoline engine in the next platform change, probably over 200bhp.[HR][/HR]​Now if only they'd make a >100hp 1.0T 16v GDI...







Wouldn't mind swapping that into my car. Or into an original GTi even (be heckuva lot lighter, about the same speed or better, amazing economy too







)


[Modified by Tahrey (Polo1L), 10:30 PM 11-29-2002]


----------



## Jimmie J. (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: What would you do? (BottlFedG60)*

It wouldn't be that hard, if you had the funds to adapt a W8 to something along the lines of a GM Torque-flite... those ARE proven transmissions that have been around for years. Hook that up to a narrowed 9 inch, and hang it under a tubby Rab truck, modify the tunnel a little bit, brace up the structural parts of the chassis, an go... 
Think about this though, you could potentially have like a glorified Indy Car


----------



## Dimitri16V (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (terribleone)*

Didn't a VW van in Europe had the VR6 Turbo engineered by Porsche?


----------



## eeki (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: What would you do? (Tahrey (Polo1L))*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, they could always follow Renault's lead with their mental Williams Clio (I think that's which one it was) and turn a 4/5-seat hatch into a 2-seat... with 4wd, and one big-ass engine being mid-mounted where the rear bench used to be![HR][/HR]​Clio Williams was a first generation Clio (I think it was in 1991) with 2.0 16v and 150hp.. You're propably thinking of Clio V6, it's everything you say, with the exception of 4WD. Then there was the sick Renault 5 Turbo with mid-engine and a small four-banger with turbo back in the 80s. I'd love to drive any of these cars, the only Renault I've ever driven was my friends '95 Clio 1.4, it wasn't too bad.
Ahem, back to topic... You're right; mid-engine+AWD would be sick! For a real production model they could also make a lighter version of VR6, tweak it, and call it a day. These cars are getting too nose-heavy..


----------



## KurtP (May 24, 2001)

*Re: What would you do? (VWBLUBAYOU)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey!! I was under the impression it was going to be 2004, not 2005!! Awww come on VW!!! We need major reinforcements to fight off the latest attack from Japan!!!







[HR][/HR]​yeah, and a w8 in a golf is NOT the way to do it. do you have any idea how bad that car would handle? it would plow like a john deer for crying out loud. VW needs to get to some roots, make the car lighter again and get a 2.8l vr6 with some REAL balls. 
of course, at this stage of the game id settle for a car that doesnt rattle like a jar of marbles in the paint shaker at home depot....


----------

